# CF Basic Parachutist - Q&A



## Fusaki

i wont be in the army for a few more months, but right now the two courses i‘m most interested in are Basic Recce and Basic Parachutist‘s courses.

i‘ve been told that this sort of stuff all depends on availability and competition for open spots on the course. is one school easier to get into then the other? what would i have a better chance of getting first?


----------



## Sharpey

Go Recce, woohoo!

Sorry, personal oppinion only.


----------



## combat_medic

It depends on what unit/brigade/area you‘re in. Also, if you‘re in a jump-capable unit, you‘re more likely to get more positions in your unit.

As for those courses, don‘t count on getting them for quite a while. The priority goes to people who‘ve been waiting the longest, have the best PT, and best parade attendance. Try to get a few other QL4s first; some that are more readily available

- machine gunner
- comms
- driver wheeled

The more experienced you are, the better chance you‘ll get the cool courses. Also, work on PT as hard as possible.


----------



## Doug VT

Obviously you have to be nominated for the course in the first place.  There has to be a reason to nominate you.  Of course being fit doesn‘t hurt at all, and having a good attitude.  In the Regs, if your checked out (or just lucky) you could score both courses in your first year.  In the Res....good luck, you‘ll have to put in some serious time and show that you‘re dedicated.  There are far too many factors contributing to a successful course loading, just play it by ear.  Everyone wants the "cool" courses.


----------



## SpinDoc

It‘s probably kinda like how all the civilian kids who recruiters talk to want to be "snipers"     

But seriously though, in the Reserves, you have to a) be proactive in managing your army career, making sure your chain of command knows your aspirations (but be realistic); learn to walk before you run.  Never be "gimme gimme"
and b) demonstrate using what little time on parade nights and training weekends that you are "worth" it.  It‘s like being nominated for PLQ - it‘s a couple of thousand bucks gone from the unit coffer if the corporal decides "you know what, I don‘t think this is for me afterall... I don‘t mind staying a corporal" midway through the course and withdrawals from the course.  So, for para and recce nominations, somebody has to think you‘re worth it, b/c it‘s $$$.


----------



## Fusaki

i‘ll keep that in mind, thanks for the info. i‘ll take a look into machine gunner, comms, and driver wheeled. are there any other courses that could be used as "stepping stones" to recce or para? what about DZ/LZ controller (i think thats what its called)? are leadership courses also an asset?

what about high school or college courses? would something like geography or political science help in any way?


----------



## combat_medic

You need basic para before you can get LZ/DZ. Also, the chances of you getting LZ as a reservist are incredibly slim. In my unit (res infantry) there are probably a dozen guys with basic para, a couple with reg force recce, and NONE with LZ. Also, many of the guys with para and/or recce got it from previous reg force service. Yes, leadership courses would also be an asset.

Make sure that your PT is far above and beyond what‘s required. If the basic para test wants you to do 7 chin ups (underhand, straight-armed, full extension), you should be doing 10+. Also, if you volunteer for a tour, you may be able to get some extra "cool" courses: AVGP (armoured vehicle general purpose), driver tracked, or LAV III. 

Oh, and I‘m not sure if anyone told you this, but a Recce course is very physically strenuous!!! Think about walking around for 5-6 weeks with little sleep and little food with a 100+ pounds of gear. It‘s not really as glamorous as people imagine.


----------



## Recce41

First off you don‘t need to be Para, to get the DZ Controlers course. Its recommended though. The Army is in a change phase. It is going all Recce. The Tanks are going, the Armour Recce Troop in Gagetown is doubling, the 6A/6Bs for armour will be Recce. The inf are also changing, all mounted Recce will be done the the Armour school, and 60% dismount will be through the Inf school. The rest will be done as a common course for Armour,Inf,Eng. The new DP system will have Armour/Inf trades common, IE Coyote/Lav Gunner, Veh C/C will be done through the Armour School, Pathfinder, DZLZ will be done in Trenton, Tow, 60% dismounted Recce Inf School. 
 So in a way you get what you ask for.


----------



## Fusaki

oh yeah, i‘m going for reg force. hopefully i‘ll be sent to 3 RCR.


----------



## portcullisguy

This talk of snipers which pops up here and there from time to time got me thinking...

I am reading a book on Stalingrad right now (great book -- Stalingrad, The Fateful Seige: 1942-1943, by Antony Beevor.. think "Enemy at the Gates"), and they mention several times about the "sniper cult" that formed in the Red Army.  The propaganda machine made heroes out of the best snipers, and they had running competitions for the highest kills.

That‘s all grand... in 1942.

But I fear modern snipers have far less targets and vastly different scenes and landscapes in which to carry out their task.  I imagine much of the time spent in the field in very boring.  Days or weeks in one place, one hide or OP, waiting for a brief moment when a particular target may or may not appear.

I am glad that Canadian snipers in Afghanistan distinguished themselves so well - even earning the longest recorded kill.  It really is still a team effort, however, since no sniper works alone.  In short, I don‘t think being a sniper is what the kids who show up in the recruiters office imagine it to be.


----------



## PTE Gruending

Speaking about sniper "glamour"; I remember an instructor on course talking about some American Army sniper in Vietnam taking 2-3 days to cross a 300M grass field under enemy observation. Talk about patience!


----------



## Jarnhamar

I‘d either have to eat or use the washroom.
Thats brutal


----------



## SpinDoc

And don‘t forget the bugs... the bugs!  I remember the bugs feasting away at my leg and my butt through my combats when I was lying prone in an ambush...

Lying still without scratching, now there‘s a feat.


----------



## Wilson601

Speaking of Recce,
My reserve unit is changing designation from Light Infantry to Recce  (new CO.. Lt.Col Bell? i heard he‘s a recce god from PPCLI?) anyways...they slotted a few guys from each coy to take this new and improve recce course.... wonderin if anybody knew anything about it...the course or Lt.Col Bell.  :skull:   Thanks
Shane


----------



## Jarnhamar

I haven‘t seen many Light Colonels on recces in my short time

j/k


----------



## silentseaforthsoldier

i‘m taking basic para with cdts this summer...there‘s a pride and ego that goes with the airborne being the best and elite and all...i don‘t think that recce has that


----------



## Wilson601

Well your not Recce, or Airborne so how do you know? I know a man who spent his life THE airborne. I also know a man who spent his life in 2 RCR recce Pl. and i know a man who will retire next year as a Cpl. in the Reserves, 25 years in Light Infantry.

All 3 of there men are proud of what they do, proud of where they are and the lowly Reserve Cpl. doesn‘t need jump wings to feel proud.

Good luck on your Cadet Jump Course  :skull:


----------



## Recce41

To be Airborne/Para, you are a breed apart. You have passed one of the hardest courses in any military. The few courses that pass that are Pathfinder, Cbt Diver, (US) Ranger, etc. As a jumper you are in the Brotherhood of the Para.      For me there are people that have passed,tryed and failed and those who are too scared to try, and those are the ones that will knock that you are a Jumper. I have 300 static and 50 FF, done the Airborne indoc(9 Days of ****  ,for a coin). I have served with some of the best the forces can give, for they are not just soldiers, they are fellow soldiers that have overcome fear.  For if you always see for every Airborne book, film, doc if always states Band of Brothers. It does not matter if your Inf, Armour or Loggy, you are a "JUMPER".
 It means Pride, and those wings will show it. Good luck Seaforth, even though your a Cadet. Two of my Daughter got their Mock Tower Wings in Petawawa, even those a Cadet can be proud of.


----------



## spacemarine

"2893 RCACC Seaforth 3 Plt. WO", you aren‘t a jumper yet. Remember, you still have to compete for a slot on the course, then pass the pre course, then pass the course and get your five jumps. Alot of cadets who talk the talk about para never seem to get their wings. In any case, good luck.


----------



## Jarnhamar

On the other side of the fence i‘ve seen some pretty ‘colourful‘ characters get their jump wings then proceed to act like it makes them a super soldier and then condisend (sp?) other soldiers. Unfortinuatly i‘ve only seen this in the reserves.
Theres a lot of spirit and pride with having a jump course but if you don‘t have any humility it makes for interesting results.


----------



## Wilson601

I‘ve been told i‘ve been nominated to take the jump crs. as the units sending one guy to trenton(?) to part take in the fun filled 3 week badboy of a crs.

They‘ve nominated 3 people but only ones‘ goin so i gotta get in shape, i was wondering if anyone knew the PT requirements offhand, it wold really really help me out guys. Thx.

  :skull:


----------



## MJP

Do a search of old topics around here as it‘s a pretty common question and has risen before.


----------



## MJP

My mistake...thought it was listed under an easy topic like jump test or something similar

Here ya go

 http://cdnarmy.ca/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=000583


----------



## JasonH

How hard is it/much to it?  I‘d give my left nut for when I go in to be able to get a para course.


----------



## Yeoman

be prepared to run
EVERYWHERE
be prepared to see a good 125 push ups per day at least.
throw a ruck on, and go run for 6 klicks.
do alot of chin ups
I didn‘t have to give my left nut, I just asked for it and I got it. now that made no sense to me. I was a FNG and I got jump, go figure.
Greg


----------



## JasonH

Sounds fun    I‘m totally up for that   .  After trade training would I take thta or what?


----------



## AlphaCharlie

I would love to do jump training. sounds like a hoot.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Im gonna be realistic and wait till Im in the best shape i can be in.   

Definatly something I‘d love to do though.


----------



## JasonH

> Originally posted by Sh0rtbUs:
> [qb] Im gonna be realistic and wait till Im in the best shape i can be in.
> 
> Definatly something I‘d love to do though. [/qb]


Exactly, I‘m not getten my hopes up but I‘m gonna ****well try my hardest.  It‘d be a dream to get Para.


----------



## Lexi

And you know what, bud, I have full confidence.
But you‘re too much of a sweetheart to go army...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

As long as a person is willing to give something their all, Im confident that they‘ll be successful.

if you want it bad enough, its yours for the taking.


----------



## nULL

That‘s a good frame of mind for academics or junior athletics, but i‘ve always wondered how well the "little train that could" mentality would work in a speciality that is primarily based on one‘s physical strength.

Oh course, i hope i‘m wrong. Are there any paras out there that were once underweight/overweight and living in a basement off of beer and nachos?

(Just an example....i prefer sour candies.)


----------



## JasonH

> Originally posted by nULL:
> [qb] That‘s a good frame of mind for academics or junior athletics, but i‘ve always wondered how well the "little train that could" mentality would work in a speciality that is primarily based on one‘s physical strength.
> 
> Oh course, i hope i‘m wrong. Are there any paras out there that were once underweight/overweight and living in a basement off of beer and nachos?
> 
> (Just an example....i prefer sour candies.) [/qb]


I could do anything FAR better physically then I could do in academic‘s.  Btw nice example lmao..


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

ditto, Im definatly not an academic, and physical tasks are what i excel at. This doesnt mean im ready for para tho, it means I may have it slightly easier than others (thats if the instructors dont clue in to this and work me like a ____)

Personally, I think I can do everything required of me physically if I work at it.


----------



## Yeoman

yeah you‘d request for it.
you‘d have to be mod qualified before you can get basic para 
I personally live off of beer and nacho‘s, so long as you give your ****dest you‘re fine.
I mean I had shin splints so bad that I couldn‘t walk properly, let alone run. but pro patria and carry on.
2 weeks of pure **** is all worth the one week of awesome fun you can get.
Greg


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

how long is the para course? 2 weeks you say? I think I could hold out for that long, I thought it was more.


----------



## Yeoman

it‘s 3 weeks total.
2 weeks of ground training, with a day on the mock tower.
a week of j-stage. if you ever do get on a course, bring a camera. cowboy shots are always fun to take.
well your body takes a HUGE beating on course. the way that mock chute system makes you bend over, the amount of times you‘re legs with smack the padding for landing class, or how your body feels after getting out of the tourture racks, just to do push ups on your brain bucket. you‘d be amazed at what you thought wasn‘t possible for the human body to do.
I remember my hands went into shock after the 53rd push up on my helmet, but I somehow finised the hundred.
Greg


----------



## JasonH

> Originally posted by Yeoman:
> [qb] it‘s 3 weeks total.
> 2 weeks of ground training, with a day on the mock tower.
> a week of j-stage. if you ever do get on a course, bring a camera. cowboy shots are always fun to take.
> well your body takes a HUGE beating on course. the way that mock chute system makes you bend over, the amount of times you‘re legs with smack the padding for landing class, or how your body feels after getting out of the tourture racks, just to do push ups on your brain bucket. you‘d be amazed at what you thought wasn‘t possible for the human body to do.
> I remember my hands went into shock after the 53rd push up on my helmet, but I somehow finised the hundred.
> Greg [/qb]


That‘s nuts....    I can‘t wait! lol.  Hopefully I can meet the requirements... just gotta do my bloody best.


----------



## chriscalow

If anyone can tell me, what happens after the para course, if you want to be a paratrooper?  Is there some kind of maroon beret course, or do you ask to get tasked to para coy?  Any help?


----------



## Infanteer

I appreciate the enthusiasm lads, but maybe concentrate on the first step first...no point worrying about your jump course when you got basic training infront of you.

I say this because the guys on the board who have been around for a while have seen squirts full of talk about all the hardcore stuff, but can‘t complete a simple ruck march.  In the Army, you will succeed if you concentrate on things one step at a time.


----------



## portcullisguy

To wear the maroon beret, QY Rang Cdt, you must be in a Para coy.

In Reserveland, the Queen‘s Own Rifles are the only regt with a jump tasking, and therefore a jump coy.  I heard a rumour that some other regiments were trying to get jump taskings, but that‘s all it was: rumour.

In Regforceland, I believe all three regiments have at least one Para coy.  I don‘t know if it‘s one per battalion, or just one for the whole regt.

I‘ve heard of airborne arty and airborne armoured, but I have no clue if any of "those" types have a jump coy.

However, it is enough of an accomplishment just to do the jump course, in my un-winged opinion.  Although I have never had the desire to prematurely leave the comfort of a perfectly good airplane, attached only to a patch of silk and strings, I have immense respect for any one crazy enough to attempt this.


----------



## Aaron0304

When I did my Para course we watched a video about what will happen during the course, does anyone know if its possible to find a copy of that video somewhere.

Also does anyone have any jump videos they would like to share?


----------



## D-n-A

dont know, but on a upcoming Truth Duty Valour, there gonna have a show on the Jump Course, close enough to what you want


----------



## LowRider

Hey fellas,just wanted to know if anyone has gone through the basic para course in Trenton?
I have the oppurtunity to go,and i was wondering how difficult the training is.

Thanks.


----------



## Shulaev

how long did you wait Lowrider before you applied yourself to the jumpcourse , i'll be with the ppcli so im just wondering


----------



## ghazise

I did watch the Truth Duty Valor video on the Canadain Para course, and the US Army Para course on Discovery, they looked pretty similar but watching the TDV video, it looked like the soldiers were jumping from a civilian plane??? Could anyone comment


----------



## DOOG

2FtOnion..
The Canadian Parachute Centre does indeed contract out some flying to civilian operators. A skydiving aircraft operator from North Carolina supplies the CPC with aircraft quite regularly. I know because we deal with the same people and have jumped from the same aircraft in my after work passtime. I don't know if they use them for static line stuff though. Did the picture you saw show freefall parachutists?


----------



## alexk

its still static line jumpers 

the reason we keep out contracting is because we dont have enough working C-130's to do that


----------



## PPCLI Guy

> it looked like the soldiers were jumping from a civilian plane??? Could anyone comment



The AF is madated to provide a certain number of Herc hours in support of Basic Parachute Training.  Due to optempo, they have ben unable to meet the demand.  For a while last year candidates on the Basic Para were returning to their units unqualifed, as the standard stated that a minimum of one jump had to be out of a Herc (the remaining jumps were from contracted civvie air).  Soldiers would complete the final jump whenever aircraft were available - and the TD expense was charged to the unit.  This was an extremely inefficient way to train soldiers.  Late last year the standard was changed, and now soldiers can earn their basic para qual completey from civvie aircraft.

We tried to have the AF pay for the civvie air (after all, they were unable to complete a mandated task that they were funded for (parts, POL etc) but didn't get anywhere.


----------



## excoelis

The A/C is a Casa 212 and the Twin Otter is used on occasion.

The Casa has been rigged with an anchor line cable for the dispatch of up to 12 Full eqpt Static line jumpers hooked up on the stbd side and departing via the center of the ramp.

Mil Freefall Para can fit up to 22 jumpers.

The biggest benefit by far is the basic para getting J-stage out off the way in a coupla days, and Mil Freefall candidates can amass 50 plus jumps in a couple of weeks, weather permitting of course.

The pilots are outstanding guys - very accomodating with our plans, and the turn around is incredibly fast.  Definitely 'bang for our buck'. 

Tho only downfall to this choice of platform is realism, but IMHO the end justifies the means when used as a qualifying and currency platform.  The troops get the Hercules CC130 (full eqpt night jumps etc) with their units by way of BTATs, TATEXs, J-TATs, ConPara, etc.....


----------



## brihard

I've decided to start working my *** off in terms of exercise to get ready to take the para course in Trenton at some point this spring. Now, I understnad that it's 3 weeks long, but that's about all I know. Can someone who's taken the course tell me about the curriculum, the rough schedule, what an evaerage day is like, what the physical challegnes will be & how to prepare for it, and any other mischellaneous info that would help rpepare me? I'm serious about getting ready for this. Physically, I'm in decent shape. 5'9", 153lbs, I can run 2.4km in 9:18, and 5km in under 20 minutes. I can do ten chinups, and this is one of the primary things I'll be working on. I can do over 100 situps, and can do 50 or 60 pushups (the other thing I'm gonna primarily work on. Upper body strength in general). I was told the MINIMUM standards for the course physically, but I've been told that the min standard is pretty much a joke- I want to know what I should realistically be aiming for.

I don't expect it to be physically easy no matter how prepared I am, but it's a challenge I intend to meet. My biggest concern is learnign about how to prevent possible injuries on the course. I'll be working on my knee and ankle strength to help with that.

So anyway, any info on this course that people could give me would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Brihard


----------



## m_a_c

This is the Canadian Parachute Centre web site

http://trenton.mil.ca/CPC/Courses.html

and this is the pdf describing the course

http://trenton.mil.ca/CPC/basicpara.pdf

for the first 2 weeks you will run, lots and lots of running, usually one run in the morning and and run at night everyday.  You also run everywhere while on course.  Except after meal times.  So the best thing to work on is running, along with everything else you are doing.  Hope this helps.


----------



## brihard

Both those links are bad.  ??? Looks like the domain name isn't good anymore. Thanks for the bit about the running, though. Generally speaking, what is the length of the runs?


----------



## m_a_c

Sorry about that, I just realized those are from the DND intranet, and will not work outside of DND.  The runs are usually about 8-10km twice a day.  Hope this helps, if you get on the intranet those links will work.


----------



## KevinB

When I showed up for mine I was 164lbs (stop laughing MJP, it was over 10years ago) I could do 17chins and a bunch of other stuff.
 By end of week two I could barely pump off the required 7 entering and exiting the building.

Avergae day (for my course) started at a ridiculous ealrly time of 0 dark stupid and involves a run of typically as m_a_c suggested of 8-10 k sometime more if the WO was in the mood.  I did mine at CABC in Edmonton and we ran all over the base to and from meals and to and from classes.  After class was over for the day (1500 ish) we had a second PT period designed to wear the crap right our of you and for us was typically a 10 km run and some upper body PT as a cool down

 First week is all ground school classes - aircraft, flight and landings. Flight sucks BTW - Second week was mock tower exits and our PO's on Aircraft, Flight, and Landings.  Week three is J stage.


----------



## McAllister

Just wondering what percentage of Reg force Infantry soldiers are airborne qualified? Thx.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

Basic para or fully qualified?  Basic para would be hard to get stats on as many reservists and reg. force members are basic para qualified.  It's only those that are part of a para company that can have full qual's (white maple leaf as opposed to red maple leaf on their jump wings).  I'm leaving out alot of info. though.


----------



## MJP

> Basic para or fully qualified?  Basic para would be hard to get stats on as many reservists and reg. force members are basic para qualified.  It's only those that are part of a para company that can have full qual's (white maple leaf as opposed to red maple leaf on their jump wings).



Paratroopers that wear the white wings are not qualified anymore than a soldier with red wings (although one could argue they are much more experienced)...it only means that they currently occupy a jump position, had occupied a jump position for more than a year (with an ex jump IIRC) or that that they were part of the CAR.  Any basic Para qualified guy can occupy a jump spot.

But you right I don't think it would be easy to get stats like what McAllister asked.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

MJP said:
			
		

> Paratroopers that wear the white wings are not qualified anymore than a soldier with red wings (although one could argue they are much more experienced)...it only means that they currently occupy a jump position, had occupied a jump position for more than a year (with an ex jump IIRC) or that that they were part of the CAR.   Any basic Para qualified guy can occupy a jump spot.
> 
> But you right I don't think it would be easy to get stats like what McAllister asked.



I thought though that the course they did had more jumps and as well different jumps too.  Not just static lines out of the back of a herc, but as well from Griffon or possibly freefall?  I just figured what they did was an advanced para course.


----------



## MJP

Nope.  

Griffon jumps(and other helos) is static line as well, but can be freefall if you have the course.

Freefall is a totally seperate course and is a specialty within the the para world but you don't need it to occupy a jump position.


----------



## Yeoman

it's mainly light battalions in the regular force that gets this course. mechanized don't see it that much.
in my company, I believe there's 5 guys qualified (including myself), and only one of them had actually served in the airborne.
I know light infantry have a good chunk of guys qualified (if I'm not mistaken, 80% of 3 VP is jump qualified)
Greg


----------



## 4CDO PARA

I have heard that from a friend in 3VP also, apparently they are aiming at having 100% of 3VP para qualified ( just in case   ).


----------



## KevinB

Part of the LI-SOC concept is for 100% para qualified.


 Pre 9/11 when they Army was phasing the Light Inf out (yup you heard that correct) jumping had taken a back seat.

It is regaining ground and more positions are being offered to the Leg Battalions - IICR there are minumim positions dictaed for 1 and 2VP as well as 1 CER and 1 RCHA (to create an all arms cbt team - well no-one really cares about the Airborne Armoured idea...)

I remember when 1 VP would get 6+ courses a year, not many Cpl/Pte's who wanted it did not take it...  THEN


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Whats a "leg"??


----------



## 4CDO PARA

That is another one on the long list of words we are not allowed to say anymore without a good slap on the wrist. What is a LEG ...        oh you, you, you're good you! ;D :dontpanic: too funny.


----------



## KevinB

A LEG is  ;D

Well you see son its like a CRAPHAT but different  .

 Heck I live in a LEG Bn  :-[


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

I suppose your a lawn dart aren't you.


----------



## 4CDO PARA

That's MEAT BOMB to you LEGs! Get it right. Lawn dart, that one is so lame.   ;D ;D ;D


----------



## KevinB

Sadly I am just a cherry jumper.

 Had to put up with the Para Bty for 6 months before I got my course (that sucked...)

Every time I seem to get posted to a jump position I get in SH*T and it gets canned (yeah I get in trouble a bit... :-[)


----------



## excoelis

MJP said:
			
		

> Paratroopers that wear the white wings are not qualified anymore than a soldier with red wings (although one could argue they are much more experienced)...it only means that they currently occupy a jump position, had occupied a jump position for more than a year (with an ex jump IIRC) or that that they were part of the CAR.   Any basic Para qualified guy can occupy a jump spot.



Not that I'm attacking your post - because I think I understand your intent.

As far as actual courses like the Airborne Indoctrination Course - that went by the wayside as an actual qual - you are in fact correct.   However, I would argue that they are in fact more 'qualified' in reality.

They don't teach end/mid/center stick roll-ups, DZ drills, and occupation of a DZ RV on Basic Para course.   The Basic Parachutist isn't taught how to conduct Airborne ops like sieze and hold, area interdiction, airborne raids, etc...   The Basic Parachutist isn't taught the phases of an Airborne operation IIRC.   There are numerous non-standard load configurations that have to be mastered as a paratrooper.   I could go on but I think you understand that there is a quick and steep learning curve once the Basic Para is indoctrinated into his new role as a paratrooper.................

There is more to the job than the colour of the wings...............trust me!

I will edit to add that I apologise for the hijack but did not want any confusion about the difference.

I will also attempt to simplify in that as a Para Instructor at CPC your goal is to qualify a Basic Parachutist in the safe and efficient drills to get them into battle.  The chain of command in the Light Infantry Battalion, is responsible to teach the recently qualified parachutists the actual skills necessary to do the job as a designated parachutist - or paratrooper - once he hits the ground in his new role.


----------



## Infanteer

excoelis said:
			
		

> They don't teach end/mid/center stick roll-ups, DZ drills, and occupation of a DZ RV on Basic Para course. The Basic Parachutist isn't taught how to conduct Airborne ops like sieze and hold, area interdiction, airborne raids, etc... The Basic Parachutist isn't taught the phases of an Airborne operation IIRC. There are numerous non-standard load configurations that have to be mastered as a paratrooper. I could go on but I think you understand that there is a quick and steep learning curve once the Basic Para is indoctrinated into his new role as a paratrooper.................



Honest question Ex-C.

Is this still "standard fare" in the jump companies?  Or, like the indoc, did it take a swan dive from the Army capabilites chart with the Airborne Regiment.


----------



## MJP

> Not that I'm attacking your post - because I think I understand your intent.



No prob I rather have somone in the know answer correctly...


----------



## excoelis

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Honest question Ex-C.
> 
> Is this still "standard fare" in the jump companies?   Or, like the indoc, did it take a swan dive from the Army capabilites chart with the Airborne Regiment.



Honest answer:

Yes, it is just as important as it is still the primary role of the Parachute Companies.   I will add though that although just as important an indoctrination process, there just isn't time, money, or whatever to make it an official course.   It now falls on the chain of command to teach these skills within the Bn trng plan and is only as successful as the effort that is put forth.

In my opinion, the major difference after the demise of the Abn Regt was the scale of operations and the level of support to maintain a realistic and functional capability.

I would also add that the standards and professionalism at the coal face have not changed drastically from then to now.   But anyone with half a brain can reasonably surmise what our current capabilities are.........


----------



## Cote

I've been in the infantry res. for 2 years. My unit ran a recce course this year, weekend stuff, nothing to exciting... All the same I got on it fresh out of basic, I'm there with alot of experienced Cpls. The only reason I got on was because they said all the recce course guys (when it started) go to XXXX so I went to XXXX and got on the course.


----------



## Cote

I'm a private in the reserves, and I'm currently half way through my Recce Patrollman's course MOD 1, MOD2 next training year.

LoL I just showed up when the CSM said all the recce course meet over here...


----------



## Jay the Hero

Cote said:
			
		

> I'm a private in the reserves, and I'm currently half way through my Recce Patrollman's course MOD 1, MOD2 next training year.
> 
> LoL I just showed up when the CSM said all the recce course meet over here...



Now, I'm currently in the process of joining the reg. force infantry so I really don't know much about the system and what sort of checks and/or balances that they have.  However, I would think that they would have a checklist of people who signed up prior, no?  Did they not take a head count and compare it to the number of people they were supposed to have?


----------



## Ariovistus

Min PT standard for Basic Para is 7 chin ups, 20 pushups 1.5km run under 7 mins.   Most units however will have you prove you can do better before they send you on that course.  Here at 3RCR, last summer during the selection process for BPara, guys had to do a min of 10 chin ups, etc.

As for reg force, once you get to your unit you will fill out some paperwork (big surprise) and you will put down which courses you want to be course loaded on.  Chances are if your joining Infantry, you'll end up in 3RCR in the near future, due to a large loss of guys moving over to CSOR.  Suffice to say, courses like Basic Para and Recce are relatively easy to get loaded unto so long as you are fit, and you can demonstrate to your chain of command your not a bag of dirt like a good many others who've got to the unit and decided they just want to collect a pay check.  Also, like mentioned before if your in the right unit, IE Light Infantry you'll get preference over those from mechanized units.


----------



## GO!!!

Ariovistus said:
			
		

> Min PT standard for Basic Para is 7 chin ups, *20 pushups * 1.5km run under 7 mins.   Most units however will have you prove you can do better before they send you on that course.  Here at 3RCR, last summer during the selection process for BPara, guys had to do a min of 10 chin ups, etc.



No pushups on the para PT test, and you have to do 33 situps.

Are you sure you have done the test?


----------



## Rad

is it just me or do those numbers seem a little low?  not that i could breeze through it or anything, but i expected they would be higher.  although i would imagine that if you can only do the mins you would have a bit of trouble with the course.  not to mention by the end of it you could do much more.


----------



## GO!!!

Nope, those are the standards.

The "catch" is that they are enforced, no half-way chinups, the clock starts when you step off on the line, etc.

Keep in mind that it is very competitive in the units to get a spot on the course. If you only do the minimum, there will  be 25 guys in line ahead of you, at which point you may as well not even try, because there are rarely that many spots available, only the top 5-15 guys will go.


----------



## PiperDown

Yeah, I guess you could say those PT test standards are low.. but, considering during my PT test at the Canadian Airborne Center (9603) in Edmonton, I watched some candidates get through 4 or 5 chinups, and then the PI (parachute instructor) deciding to start over at 1..
so, you better be dammed sure you can do much more than the "low" standard.

Cheers,


----------



## Rad

Yeah, you would hope so haha.   Would suck to have to start over again for no reason though :-\


----------



## Journeyman

Rad said:
			
		

> Would suck to have to start [chin-ups] over again *for no reason * though :-\


It's not for "no reason" - - it's because the exercises were not done to standard. 

While _you_ may think they're perfect, from the PI perspective, it's quite easy to see a) the bouncing, lack of clear pause at the top and bottom to show the complete motion, or b) the fact that the candidate does not go all the way up or all the way down

......so, do 'em right or do 'em over; it's *always* your choice


----------



## spr. mackinnon

Hey all, I was just wondering if any one knows the chances of an engineer, getting on a basic para course, and if there are still any airborne troops kicking around? Thanks. 

Chimo


----------



## buzzcutx

this may be off topic,
I know it is a pain to get loaded on a basic para thru the Reg Force aside from putting in a memo, and waiting.... lots of waitig, 
When I got accepted for mine, my unit (2 Svc Bn)  wouldn't even raise my travel claim till I performed the PT test in front of a bunch of PERI's (yeah yeah I am an old guy, my course was is Edmonton too... 
I had the benefit of being a supply tech and goaded the powers that be into an interest  of becoming a Rigger which they always seem to be short on...
so maybe that helped my case a little, 
Funny thing though, there is always one or two guys that fail the pt test the Monday of week 1...
and I've seen guys from the then Trenton area, just slide on in on a course, 
once again, pending thier units' approval and fin codes and cost centre...


----------



## tumbling_dice

I know it may seem ridiculous, but when I was talking to a Navy PO1 and AS about Naval Officers wearing jump wings I said: "That must not happen to often" and they said "you'd be surprised many take the jump course at RMC, anybody in all three elements can sign up for it at almost any time during their career." 

Maybe I totally missed the boat on this one, but i was 100% sure that while you are in the Navy you had no chance of getting on the jump course.  And RMC? I am aware that they do rappelmasters, and I said that, but the PO said "No, they can do their jump course".

So I have searched the forums and used my own common sense and if it wasn't for these two I would have never asked this question. Can anyone confirm, deny, or shed some light on the topic?


----------



## McG

The basic para course is open to anyone in the CF, but positions are assigned on a priority basis to units with designated jump positions and then the CMBGs (who divide them between their units) and then other places.  Often, courses are not fully loaded and I am aware of a few people who have gotten onto a course simply because they were close enough to show-up at the last minute to complete the PT test on an underloaded course (my basic para course had an Air CIC officer of all the obscure things you could think of to take the course).  RMC, being only an hour down the road, is probably in a good position to get those last min calls looking with the opportunity for someone to fill a vacant position.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

And you better have a good reason to sell to your boss on why you need a jump course because most ships will not cough up TD money for something that will not benefit the unit itself. Most sailors I know that have their jump wings are all ex ground pounder types who saw the light and switched over to the dark side.


----------



## Sailorwest

A friend of mine did the jump course in Edmonton back in the mid-90's while posted to an NRD so it is definitely a doable thing. That being said, it really isn't a very good use of crown dollars to train someone to do something they will not need to do in their chosen career.


----------



## tumbling_dice

Thank you everyone, maybe (if I keep my fingers and toes crossed), I might get a shot and some wings after all.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone, maybe (if I keep my fingers and toes crossed), I might get a shot and some wings after all.



By your profile thought I would wait til you get your BMQ and QL3 overwith first before worrying on whether or not you can take courses you really don't need...


----------



## Greymatters

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> By your profile thought I would wait til you get your BMQ and QL3 overwith first before worrying on whether or not you can take courses you really don't need...



That seems to be a common thread.  Too many new applicants are worried about how they will get the best career courses when they should concentrate on getting accepted first.  One step at a time!


----------



## aesop081

If jumping is what you want to do, why dont you join the army ? Your chances of getting the course are better and your chances of doing it for work after are much improved.


----------



## tumbling_dice

Sorry if I was misunderstood, I am currently in the famous waiting period during the recruiting process and am just looking at all my potential career paths. I know that right now I can't even be sure that I have a career but I'd hate to 55 (or what ever retirement age is in effect if that comes) and think "too bad I didn't know that".  Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## NCRCrow

GO ARMY!


----------



## Sub_Guy

You could always go jump on civilian street (if you want to know what it's like to fall out of a plane), or do you just want the wings on your chest?  

Remember you can always change career paths once you are in the CF, many people do this.


----------



## tumbling_dice

If I don't get the chance to jump in my career I will do it civy side but I know that it this can't compare to doing a military jump course. And no, although they very nice, I do _not_ just want wings on my chest.


----------



## FutureQYR

Hi,

  Im just looking for a little insight into the Basic Para course, mainly just broadly what the first/second/third weeks consist of, what the PT is like both in content and difficulty, and anything else advise wise someone who has completed/taught the course can tell me.

I ask because by the grace of God I've been nominated to be on one come February, and I kinda hate running fulltilt into something with a blindfold on.

Thanks and happy New Years!  

- YoungQYR

P.S I know there are many other threads talking about the course but for the most part their started by people just getting into the Forces who are convinced that their going to be the next (if I may steal someone elses line) SuperParaNinjaSniper, and don't really ask any questions I feel are important.


----------



## BearW

I don't have a course message cut yet, but i'm on the JM thats running along side it at the same time-

PT's not hard.. it's to keep you loose in the AM before work and after a long day in the racks. I may vary from course staff to staff though, as usual.

Week one and two are all ground school, practicing putting on your kit properly, rigging it and whatnot. How to land so you don't hurt yourself and all the drills associated with it and some Mock Tower stuff. The course hasn't change much since the dawn of time and they still use all the old trg aids-which i thought was a real blast from the past. 

I'd buy a pair of good shoes-if you don't already have them, good insoles for your cbt boots, a roll of medical tape for your pinkys on flight room training, Compression shorts or cyclist shorts instead of underwear on flight training aswell. Lastly, a party pack of ibuprofen and you should be set man. It's not hard if you show up fit and in the right mindset-like every other course in the army, right?

Any more questions you can PM me bro

Bear


----------



## HItorMiss

You got JM.... I think I hate you


----------



## FutureQYR

Cool,

Thanks for the response BearW. I guess its pretty much impossible to prepare for course content but a little insight is always nice.


----------



## Old Sweat

I don't know how relevant this is, but BearW did mention underclothing. Back in the bad, old days when I did my course (1968), I bought a jockstrap to protect my privates from the ravages of the Flight Trainer. This device is a parachute harness in which you get to hang around in for at least a couple of periods a day practicing in flight procedures. It is very uncomfortable because the harness is worn and te straps between your legs take up all your weight - its nickname way back then was the Nutcracker Suite - and anything you can do for protection is well worth it.

Somebody tell me the modern Canadian army has discarded that device and replaced it with Power Point presentations.


----------



## FutureQYR

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> It is very uncomfortable because the harness is worn and te straps between your legs take up all your weight - its nickname way back then was the Nutcracker Suite -



Though I can't yet relate, I lol'd.


----------



## blacktriangle

They are letting gingers do basic para now?!


----------



## FutureQYR

Spectrum said:
			
		

> They are letting gingers do basic para now?!



Apparently. It was night when I did the PT test though so I suspect when I show up at Trenton in daylight they'll promptly send me home.  :nod:


----------



## blacktriangle

And rightfully so.  ;D

Nah I'm sure you will do fine on the course...just try not to hurt yourself or you might end up chairborne.  

Good luck.


----------



## Sully

BearW said:
			
		

> I don't have a course message cut yet, but i'm on the JM thats running along side it at the same time-
> 
> PT's not hard.. it's to keep you loose in the AM before work and after a long day in the racks. I may vary from course staff to staff though, as usual.
> 
> Week one and two are all ground school, practicing putting on your kit properly, rigging it and whatnot. How to land so you don't hurt yourself and all the drills associated with it and some Mock Tower stuff. The course hasn't change much since the dawn of time and they still use all the old trg aids-which i thought was a real blast from the past.
> 
> I'd buy a pair of good shoes-if you don't already have them, good insoles for your cbt boots, a roll of medical tape for your pinkys on flight room training, Compression shorts or cyclist shorts instead of underwear on flight training aswell. Lastly, a party pack of ibuprofen and you should be set man. It's not hard if you show up fit and in the right mindset-like every other course in the army, right?
> 
> Any more questions you can PM me bro
> 
> Bear



Bear summed it up nicely.


----------



## Flips13

Well if you have Sgt. Airborne i would warn you, his flight training class is straight cock with him and his microphone. Other wise this course is a breeze unless you're afraid of heights, i found most ppl had trouble going through the Mock tower just not doing it right. elbows tucked in, counting out loud etc. I think the hardest part on this course is... Selecting which meal you're going to have at the beautiful Trenton mess.


----------



## a.schamb

Flips13 said:
			
		

> Selecting which meal you're going to have at the beautiful Trenton mess.



I found the food there quite delicious when I went with Cadets  ;D


----------



## BearW

Hope it goes good for ya dude


----------



## NSDreamer

Heh this course is probably #2 on my list of courses I'd like to take. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## daftandbarmy

Canadian Forces Parachute Training 

This is very good!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7oqJJacMEs&feature=related


----------



## Fatalize

Very cool, doesn't get much more exciting than that.


----------



## Flips13

I'm in this video, that day was funny because we had to do log PT and put on a big show for them. ''what daily life as a paratrooper is'' when in fact we barely did any log pt. Good times jumping though, not so much when the winds are real high but they don't want to ground you so they say winds zero anyways.

Thanks for posting the video good memories.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Flips13 said:
			
		

> I'm in this video, that day was funny because we had to do log PT and put on a big show for them. ''what daily life as a paratrooper is'' when in fact we barely did any log pt. Good times jumping though, not so much when the winds are real high but they don't want to ground you so they say winds zero anyways.
> 
> Thanks for posting the video good memories.



Do they still use razor wire for those flight trainer crotch straps? Shudder.....


----------



## matthewpayie

I'm wondering if there is some sort of bridge program from a civilian jump course to the military one? Can anyone shed some light on this matter?

Didn't find anything on the search function.

Thanks.


----------



## Journeyman

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if there is some sort of bridge program from a civilian jump course to the military one?


Not for the basic parachutist qualification; everyone has to do the three fun-filled weeks.

If trying out for the Skyhawks, amongst the other prerequisites, you need to be Military Freefall qualified and/or hold a CSPA "A" licence with a minimum of 50 freefall jumps. Basic Para qualification is not required.


----------



## matthewpayie

So if one were wanting to get his wings; one MUST take the 3-week course? No other alternative route?

Thanks again.


----------



## midget-boyd91

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Not for the basic parachutist qualification; everyone has to do the three fun-filled weeks.
> 
> If trying out for the Skyhawks, amongst the other prerequisites, you need to be Military Freefall qualified and/or hold a CSPA "A" licence with a minimum of 50 freefall jumps. Basic Para qualification is not required.



Not sure if you're in the know or not, but what about CReW? Nearly every video of the Skyhawks I have seen involves the members doing CReW. Is it a requirement, something they teach, or is it something only some of the Skyhawks do?


----------



## Journeyman

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> So if one were wanting to get his wings; one MUST take the 3-week course? No other alternative route?


 OK, let's not take one another the wrong way -- if your *overarching* concern is to have Canadian jump wings on your DEU.....

a) do Basic Para;
b) join a foreign military and do a 'jump bivouac' with Canadian paratroops, earning your foreign (ie Canadian) wings;
c) _successfully_ compete for the Skyhawks -- yes, it's a "_designated_ parachutist position" and as such, you'll get the wings




			
				uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Not sure if you're in the know or not, but what about CReW? Nearly every video of the Skyhawks I have seen involves the members doing CReW. Is it a requirement, something they teach, or is it something only some of the Skyhawks do?


I'm _somewhat_ in the know. Some jumpers are better at CREW (ie - CREW: Canopy Relative Work) than others.

During the selection camp, the various 'air show' routines will be sorted out. If you happen to have a knack for freefalling individually with a smoke on your ankle...that's your load-station; if you're OK locking legs and spiralling with another jumper (CREW) that's likely where you end up


----------



## midget-boyd91

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm _somewhat_ in the know. Some jumpers are better at CREW (ie - CREW: Canopy Relative Work) than others.
> 
> During the selection camp, the various 'air show' routines will be sorted out. If you happen to have a knack for freefalling individually with a smoke on your ankle...that's your load-station; if you're OK locking legs and spiralling with another jumper (CREW) that's likely where you end up



Seen.

CReW looks like it'd be great to learn. But unfortunately for me, I don't think there's many people around here who do it, let alone instruct any of it.


----------



## dapaterson

CREW = Combat Related Employment for Women (http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/cdnmilitary/women-cdnmilitary.html).


Damned re-use of acronyms...


----------



## DEVES

Just a question for anyone that has completed or has been nominated for the Basic Para course.

I know the standard for the Pre Para course PT test is
: 7 Chinups
: 33 situps
:and a 1.6km run in 7 min.

But how competitive would my numbers be:

~ 15-25 Chinups
~ 50 situps or more
~and the run in about 6.5min for the 1.6km.


I just worried that those numbers wont be good enough. Any other insight would be helpful as well.


Thanks.


----------



## MJP

Derek said:
			
		

> Just a question for anyone that has completed or has been nominated for the Basic Para course.
> 
> I know the standard for the Pre Para course PT test is
> : 7 Chinups
> : 33 situps
> :and a 1.6km run in 7 min.
> 
> But how competitive would my numbers be:
> 
> ~ 15-25 Chinups
> ~ 50 situps or more
> ~and the run in about 6.5min for the 1.6km.
> 
> 
> I just worried that those numbers wont be good enough. Any other insight would be helpful as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Good enough for what?  When you do the test at the start they cut you off at after the bare mins unless it has changed in the last few years.  If your asking for keeping up on pt, then your fine.   People usually fail out on things you can't physically prepare for so stop worrying.


----------



## PuckChaser

From those I've spoken with, you will need to be better than the minimum standard. Ask yourself if you're fit enough for 2 PT sessions a day (morning and after work), running everywhere between classes, and also doing 7 chinups everytime you enter or exit the building. If the answer is yes, then you're good to go.


----------



## DEVES

Thanks for the reply,

I should be fine,

Booya!


rom those I've spoken with, you will need to be better than the minimum standard. Ask yourself if you're fit enough for 2 PT sessions a day (morning and after work), running everywhere between classes, and also doing 7 chinups everytime you enter or exit the building. If the answer is yes, then you're good to go.


----------



## MikeL

Not sure where you got those numbers, but the Para PT Test minimums are


•Chin-ups (7)
•Sit-ups (31)
•1 mile / 1600 meters run (7: 30 minutes or less)


----------



## DEVES

If U read above -Skeletor- you are right and I am right as well. I telling what I am currently at for the PT test and I am exceeding the mins. But I wanted to know how competitive my numbers were. Thanks.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Derek said:
			
		

> If U read above -Skeletor- you are right and I am right as well. I telling what I am currently at for the PT test and I am exceeding the mins. But I wanted to know how competitive my numbers were. Thanks.



Just train smart and don't get injured, or try to carry an injury on the course.  ushup


----------



## MikeL

Derek said:
			
		

> If U read above -Skeletor- you are right and I am right as well. I telling what I am currently at for the PT test and I am exceeding the mins. But I wanted to know how competitive my numbers were. Thanks.



Not to be a dick, but you were wrong here


> I know the standard for the Pre Para course PT test is
> : 7 Chinups
> : 33 situps
> :and a 1.6km run in 7 min.



I was just clarifying what the standards for the PT test are.

As for being competitive, yea your scores look good.  Once you are at CFLAWC it doesn't matter what your scores are(not a competition), as long as you pass. It only matters when you are doing the test at your unit.  Usually a unit will get X amount of spots and XX amount of troops wanting that spot.  So those who score higher on the PT test will generally tend to be the ones the unit sends on the course.


----------



## Jed

If things are the same as in '93 you better be capable of  doing 12 clean chin ups and doing the mile in 6:30.   You only need to do 25 push ups; the last one will take about 75 attempts.


----------



## Swingline1984

A strong core is good for when you have to adopt the 5th point of flight procedure as a corrective action.  They like to flip you between the push-up position and the 5th point (basically a V-sit with arms up in line with your upper body, toes pointed and chin on chest).  Good luck!!


----------



## DEVES

Did my Pre para fitness test last Friday, These were my results:

15 Chinups,
73 Situps 
and the 1.6 km run in 6min 11 secs.

Not too bad.


----------



## PuckChaser

Congrats, good luck on your course if you get loaded.


----------



## Old Sweat

Indeed, low winds, blue skies and warm, cuddly para instructors. Fat chance on the last.

I can't remember my push ups and chin ups (after all it was in 1968,) but I ran the only mile that was ever timed. I did it in 4:47.


----------



## Jed

Jeez Old Sweat, that's a quick mile! I don't think I could have done that even if someone was shooting at me.  ;D


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

Bump.
I'm looking to get on a B-para in the winter (ya, I know, it will only be soft fluffy snow I land in I'm sure).  I've heard rumours that the CF has switched from using the CT1 parachute that drops at about 24fps to something else as the standard static line chute that drops at about 17fps.  Anyone know about this at all?


----------



## LordSnow

There is new chutes, not very many, they generally go to the instructors or big guys. I don't know the exact fall rate, mine is a lot slower then everybody else as I'm (160Lb) but its still way too quick for my liking.
Feet and knees together and you'll be ok


----------



## PuckChaser

They are looking into a new chute system to be delivered sometime 2014. I've heard a rumour from someone who recently completed BPara that they are just having everyone jump with square canopy right off the bat, to try to prevent injuries while on course and giving everyone that qual as well. Is there someone here from CFLAWC that can verify whether that is true or not?


----------



## LordSnow

I thought having 15 regular jumps was a pre req for doing square canopy?


----------



## faivious

Hi I've read several threads on the basic para courses, but are all from 4-7 years ago.
And I wanted to know the 'Non-Physical' requirements of eligibility to apply.
I realize I'm way ahead of my game to even be asking this question, but I'm just curious because I've always had a keen interest in parachuting in general.


1. How likely is it for a PRes ACISS (32 Sig Reg - Toronto) to be coursed for the Basic Para? Is it even offered at all?
2. Do you need to be a FULLY trained member? Certain amount of years in the forces to apply?

This last question may be a repeated question, but the answers may or may not be outdated..

I recognize that this course is pretty darn competitive to get into, with only a handful of applicants being selected nationally, but how competitive are my numbers to get into the course with?

Minimum
7 Chin-ups - Consecutive
31 Sit-ups - Consecutive
1-mile run - 7min 30s or less
600m indoor shuttle run - 2min 30s or less (haven't tested myself on this yet)

My PB
12 Chin-ups consec
68 Sit-ups  consec
6min 37sec 1-mil run


----------



## Infanteer

You meet the fitness standard (the indoor run is in lieu of a 1 mile run).  You are unlikely to get the course as a PRes ACISS, but it never hurts to ask.  Regular force signalers routinely get spots on every serial as they may be posted to a Light Battalion and may be put in a jump position.  Divisions will sometimes give spots on BPara serials to Reserve Brigades.


----------



## toughenough

Being based in Toronto, your odds (while still not great), are probably higher than members based elsewhere in the country. The Queens Own has a basic para every year, and spots do become available. The number of spots, and where they are allocated, and how you merit is still a giant crap shoot, but it's not totally impossible (and yet still a long shot).


----------



## faivious

Well..
Beers on me if I get coursed in the future?  :cheers:


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Join the Cadets, you'll have a better chance.


----------



## JackMerridrew

I don't have access to my DWAN currently, can someone provide course dates for Basic Para this summer(FY2018)? If there is a serial that begins in August could you provide the course code too? Thanks so much.


----------



## Redhead8989

I am looking for a link to when the courses are running also. I checked CAAWC website and couldn't find anything. Any information would help. DWAN or internet access works.


----------



## PuckChaser

Redhead8989 said:
			
		

> I am looking for a link to when the courses are running also. I checked CAAWC website and couldn't find anything. Any information would help. DWAN or internet access works.



Army National Course Calendar off the CTC Gagetown DWAN site will have all of those courses. You're also going to be hard pressed to get a slot on BPara while working at 12 Wing Shearwater, even if you're Army DEU. The slots are highly competitive and assigned per Division (you can see these numbers when you click on the specific serial on the Calendar).


----------

